# Tipping installer, how much?



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

I have an upgrade for LIL's today. New dish and 2 new HD DVR's.
How much should I tip installer?
Thoughts?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

While its not required to do so and some installers won't accept a tip, I've done it both times. $20 for my install with 3 receivers and $10 for the guy installing a CCK and dropping one cable.

Kevin


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

willis3 said:


> I have an upgrade for LIL's today. New dish and 2 new HD DVR's.
> How much should I tip installer?
> Thoughts?


As long as he does a good job tip him what ever you can afford.


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

I have been tipped from $5 to $20. I appreciated every tip I got.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I personally think $20 is fair for the average job. And with a tip, an installer may do a little more work to hide a cable etc.

Kevin


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

willis3 said:


> I have an upgrade for LIL's today. New dish and 2 new HD DVR's.
> How much should I tip installer?
> Thoughts?


Where is your dish? Will he be crawling around your roof, up and down a ladder 6 times? Tip would probably depend on the amount of physical labor that needs to be performed.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

For a job well done I tip $20


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Last upgrade I had they changed the LNB to SWM, added supported MRV and ICK along with 2 receivers and gave him $20


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hard to give you a number, but it will jut remind you that a lot of these guys buy their own tools and supplies and work mug harder than they're required to. The last installer I had, I tipped 60 dollars but there were three guys at the house at one point.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Nothing. You are already paying for the labor. It's factored in your bill. If the guy is Jim Carrey, ask for free premiums.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

The tip is slowly fading away. I was scheduled for a 12- 4 install.
He called here at 1230 and said he would be here at 230.
It is 3:10 now, just got called again. He now say he should be here in 35 mins. If he isn't here by 4 I will cancel the install..


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

willis3 said:


> The tip is slowly fading away. I was scheduled for a 12- 4 install.
> He called here at 1230 and said he would be here at 230.
> It is 3:10 now, just got called again. He now say he should be here in 35 mins. If he isn't here by 4 I will cancel the install..


Slowly? The tip is slim and none, and slim left the building two hours ago.

Here's a tip. Always schedule the earliest time for an install. Put in the remarks that you will tip an extra $20 if installer shows up within 10 minutes of start of opening window.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

I tried for morning, they didn't have a morning until after Thanksgiving..


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

willis3 said:


> The tip is slowly fading away. I was scheduled for a 12- 4 install.
> He called here at 1230 and said he would be here at 230.
> It is 3:10 now, just got called again. He now say he should be here in 35 mins. If he isn't here by 4 I will cancel the install..


Might not be 100% the installer's fault though. Years ago when I upgraded to Slimline and HD my installer called me like 4 times saying he was "on his way". When he got there he apologized up and down that he got held up by a difficult customer before me. He said it as delicately as he could without sounding like he was making excuses. It sounded like a situation where the husband scheduled the install but left the wife home to "handle things". The husband showed up midway through and didnt like anything, basically making the installer spend half of his day on one person. Of course that backed him up for the rest of the day.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

At least he's calling with updates. The way installs get scheduled and the time they are allotted vs reality, it certainly can make an installer late through no fault of their own.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

My install was scheduled on Christmas Eve (December 24) a few years ago in the morning. Being more advanced and critical of things being done right and having as little outside involvement as possible, I had already done over 95% of the install, including all cable runs and even mounting and pointing an AU9S dish (bought my own, as the DirecTV supplied one was going to the summer home for when I'm there to use). When the installer arrived about 9am, he was shocked to hear that all the work was about done (and done right) and all that he had to do was run a ground wire and install the receivers into their locations and verify they were working. He immediately called his wife and told her to hold all plans to work around him not being there because his only job of the day (mine) was going to be wrapped up within a half hour, and he'd be home a lot earlier to spend the rest of the day with his family.

So, although not a monetary tip, I did give my installer a huge break and let him be where he should have been to begin with.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Alright here is how my day finished.. the installer pulled in at 3:41.
I met him at the front door and we walk to the back of my house to see the Dish.
I knew I was in trouble when on the way there he said "boy I have a 3 hour trip home still".

We got to the Dish and he said, "That's bad you shouldn't even get signal there."
I said "Well i do, all transporters are high 90's.
He went to his van and brought back a device he looked through like a scope. He stood under the Dish (dish is 12 ft off of the ground) then said "nope.. won't work here".
Then he said roof install the only option.. I asked if we could try another spot on my back wall and if he had a meter.. he said roof or nothing..

I said then nothing .. he then left.. I checked my watch he pulled out at 3:48.
Thats right he spent 7 minutes here... wow


----------



## Farn (Aug 9, 2010)

willis3 said:


> Alright here is how my day finished.. the installer pulled in at 3:41.
> I met him at the front door and we walk to the back of my house to see the Dish.
> I knew I was in trouble when on the way there he said "boy I have a 3 hour trip home still".
> 
> ...


Clearly this guy never intended to do work when he got to you. Call Dtv, explain the situation, and hint you'd like to be compensated.

When my new house got a new install and the installer had to climb through the attic and spent 3hrs getting wires run and hidden and the dish mounted exactly where I wanted it I gave him $100. Definitely a lot but he did a great job, was friendly, never once complained.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Why would you tip these guys anything? Every time I've had a DirecTV guy over it was a horrible experience.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

SledgeHammer said:


> Why would you tip these guys anything? Every time I've had a DirecTV guy over it was a horrible experience.


Well obviously there only going to tip the good techs lol.

Ive tipped them about 20$ in the past as well, though afterwards i sometimes felt like it was to small of a tip considering how much work they actually do lol.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

marker101 said:


> My install was scheduled on Christmas Eve (December 24) a few years ago in the morning. Being more advanced and critical of things being done right and having as little outside involvement as possible, I had already done over 95% of the install, including all cable runs and even mounting and pointing an AU9S dish (bought my own, as the DirecTV supplied one was going to the summer home for when I'm there to use). When the installer arrived about 9am, he was shocked to hear that all the work was about done (and done right) and all that he had to do was run a ground wire and install the receivers into their locations and verify they were working. He immediately called his wife and told her to hold all plans to work around him not being there because his only job of the day (mine) was going to be wrapped up within a half hour, and he'd be home a lot earlier to spend the rest of the day with his family.
> 
> So, although not a monetary tip, I did give my installer a huge break and let him be where he should have been to begin with.


He should have tipped you.

SF


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

I've struggled with this most of my life.....and gotten "beat up" over it by lots of my friends.

I tip servers in bars and restaurants, bellmen/porters in hotels, car jockeys in car dealers and valet parking, pizza/food delivery folks......stuff like that.

I don't tip service techs (many of my friends say I should)?? I spent much of my career as a mechanic working for the government, we were paid less than our peers in the private sector and it was illegal for us to accept gratuities.....

I always figured...here's a D* (or whatever) tech, probably making more money than I do.....he's getting paid to do his job, and I'm going to give him more for doing it????

With the D* techs that I've had visit my home over the years, I doubt if any of them expected a tip given the shoddy work they usually do that requires me to spend hours straightening it out.

Of course I could be wrong, wife says I usually am......


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

20 to 100 bucks only once 100 because it was my first hd install and the installer spent all day,usally 25 bucks.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I tipped the installers at the GF's house $60 last year. They did a good job with the dish, DVR, receiver, and ICK.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> Why would you tip these guys anything? Every time I've had a DirecTV guy over it was a horrible experience.


Yes, and it's not just Directv. It's Dish when I had them years ago. It's Comcast as well, although they generally show up - they just are completely incapable of doing anything outside of a routine, even if you agree to pay for a custom installatiion. Years ago my Dish installer was apparently in jail the morning he was supposed to install.

Bottom line I figured out - if you want any of these do a custom install with a local electrician or TV shop. You get what you want. Yes it costs a little more, but you don't get jacked around.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Inkosaurus said:


> Well obviously there only going to tip the good techs lol.
> 
> Ive tipped them about 20$ in the past as well, though afterwards i sometimes felt like it was to small of a tip considering how much work they actually do lol.


That is EXACTLY the problem. The last time I called them in was for a simple dish re-alignment. 5 minute job, tops. Cliffs of my experience:

* first, tech refused to touch the dish because of the location, claimed it wouldn't work. dish was working for 11 yrs same location.
* tech insisted on replacing the mount
* then tech insisted on replacing ALL the cable, ALL the splitters, diplexers, the dish & lnbs, b-band, etc. Keep in mind I built my house with DTV in mind and pre-ran most of the cables IN THE WALL. He wanted to run them all over the outside of the house. I flatly refused on this.
* then tech tried to replace my DVR. I flatly refused on this.
* then tech purposely disconnected my OTA by CUTTING THE FREAKING CABLE SHORT.
* then tech damaged drywall in 2 locations
* 5 minute job turned into 4 HOUR ordeal + 1 hour of my own time to re-wire in the OTA since the tech CONFISCATED some parts. Yeah, he decided my multiplexor was ILLEGAL. WTF??

At the 4hr mark, I was just face palming at pretty much everything he did and just wanted him gone. I wasn't rude or anything, but come on.

Now, you might say... why are you complaining? You got a "brand new" install for free. A 5 kajillion dollar value! You should have tipped the installer a billion dollars!   

Sure, except I was pulling in 90 - 95+ on all transponders before he ever touched the system, so obviously my 10 yr old wiring and equipment was just fine  . Only thing he should have done was swap out the mount since the old one was not strong enough.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> That is EXACTLY the problem. The last time I called them in was for a simple dish re-alignment. 5 minute job, tops. Cliffs of my experience:
> 
> * first, tech refused to touch the dish because of the location, claimed it wouldn't work. dish was working for 11 yrs same location.
> * tech insisted on replacing the mount
> ...


I probably wouldnt have tipped for that. In my upgrade that I mentioned earlier in the thread the biggest reason I tipped him is because I couldnt pull the tv out in the upstairs family room because it is too heavy (55" LCD sitting on a stand "dug" into the carpet so it didnt slide) and it is a tight squeeze getting your hand behind stuff to hook anything up. Also I couldnt move my daughter's dresser where her tv was because that thing is 50 years old and takes 3 people to move. So two of the three tv's he worked on he had to carefully wedge himself around to get things done. On top of that, he peaked my dish and that wasnt even on the order.

So basically he changed the LNB, ran a line to a room that didnt have one, peaked the dish, installed ICK, and installed 2 receivers (ok that part was easy) and was in and out in 90mins. Definitely tip worthy.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

willis3 said:


> Then he said roof install the only option.. I asked if we could try another spot on my back wall and if he had a meter.. he said roof or nothing..
> 
> I said then nothing .. he then left.. I checked my watch he pulled out at 3:48.
> Thats right he spent 7 minutes here... wow


First thing the installer said to me when I had a slimline installed five years ago was that it would have to go on the roof due to the sats it had to aim to. My response was "So be it". Why exactly was that a no go for you?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

How come when I saw this thread's title and thought of the low regard many posters have for installers, the first image I had was of an outhouse being tipped over onto its side?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I do not tip my auto mechanic, although he does a great job for me. I do not tip my plumber.

I do not tip installers unless they go well beyond the requested work.

I do tip waiters and hotel maids. They both depend on tips as part of their income.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I do not tip my auto mechanic, although he does a great job for me. I do not tip my plumber.
> 
> I do not tip installers unless they go well beyond the requested work.
> 
> I do tip waiters and hotel maids. They both depend on tips as part of their income.


Exactly, I tip... just not my DTV installer .


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I do not tip my auto mechanic, although he does a great job for me. I do not tip my plumber.
> 
> I do not tip installers unless they go well beyond the requested work.
> 
> I do tip waiters and hotel maids. They both depend on tips as part of their income.


Your auto mechanic and plumber are raping you already with their prices. I wouldnt tip them either. 

Tipping folks outside the norm is a personal preference. I would like to think that an installer doesnt show up at my house expecting one. In my experience he did more than was asked of him so I didnt have an issue throwing a little extra his way. That doesnt mean I am going to tip every time they roll a truck to my house.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> Your auto mechanic and plumber are raping you already with their prices. I wouldnt tip them either.
> 
> Tipping folks outside the norm is a personal preference. I would like to think that an installer doesnt show up at my house expecting one. In my experience he did more than was asked of him so I didnt have an issue throwing a little extra his way. That doesnt mean I am going to tip every time they roll a truck to my house.


I *never* tip trades people because they always leave a trail of destruction in their path. I already explained the DTV guy... another example, had the door switch on my washer go bad a few weeks ago. Yeah, the guy showed up on time, but he wanted $190 to fix it (talked him down to $170, still a rip off), but he made a huge mess in the hall and didn't bother to clean it up. Thats not only unprofessional, but kinda rude... certainly not tip worthy. Had new carpet installed a month ago... carpet install went fine, but had to repaint ALL the baseboards after they left. I'm CERTAINLY not going to tip for that.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Mostly because my roof is 3 years old and I spent alot of money on it..
IF he had tried at all to locate the dish somewhere other then the roof I may have considered it..


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have tipped from $10 to $100 because I got the Installer to do some extra stuff for me and it was well worth it to get it done while they were there and required drilling and routing an HDMI Cable etc. so Tip whatever you can afford and what you would have liked to have gotten if you were the Installer as a TIP is for going beyond the normal call of duty.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> I *never* tip trades people because they always leave a trail of destruction in their path. I already explained the DTV guy... another example, had the door switch on my washer go bad a few weeks ago. Yeah, the guy showed up on time, but he wanted $190 to fix it (talked him down to $170, still a rip off), but he made a huge mess in the hall and didn't bother to clean it up. Thats not only unprofessional, but kinda rude... certainly not tip worthy. Had new carpet installed a month ago... carpet install went fine, but had to repaint ALL the baseboards after they left. I'm CERTAINLY not going to tip for that.


Sounds like you hire the wrong people!
I Do remodeling for a living. I am the owner of the company. I would never leave a mess, in fact I am complimented daily about how clean I am and it is as if I were never there. 
I used to do flooring only(wood in my case) But you are not putting any flooring in a home not needing to touch up paint on the baseboards! If you hire home depot to install carpet, one of the questions that need answered is do you have fresh paint? If you answer yes they will tell you you will need to repaint the baseboards after installation.
I get tipped about 50% of the time, and my prices are higher than most due to my reputation and all of my work is word of mouth.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I have dealt with DirecTV installers 5 times now and I have had 3 great guys and 2 terrible ones. I tipped the 3 great guys $20 and the 2 others...nothing.

Frankly, I have no problem giving these guys a little something extra for doing a good job. 

I do nothing before they come so they usually have to do a bit of stuff to get my TV working....and the 3 good guys got everything working and I never had any issues about my DirecTV service

The 2 bad guys? Wow, I am still appalled at how bad they were....one guy didn't even get it working and left (when I went to the bathroom)....the other guy got it working and as he walked outside the TV stopped working and he simply told me to turn the DVR off and on. I did and it still didnt work and the DirecTV guy sped off in his car.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

fl panthers said:


> Sounds like you hire the wrong people!
> I Do remodeling for a living. I am the owner of the company. I would never leave a mess, in fact I am complimented daily about how clean I am and it is as if I were never there.
> I used to do flooring only(wood in my case) But you are not putting any flooring in a home not needing to touch up paint on the baseboards! If you hire home depot to install carpet, one of the questions that need answered is do you have fresh paint? If you answer yes they will tell you you will need to repaint the baseboards after installation.
> I get tipped about 50% of the time, and my prices are higher than most due to my reputation and all of my work is word of mouth.


It wasn't Home Depot, it was kind of a boutique flooring place almost. Not really, but Univeral Carpet which is a "higher end" chain.

One major issue which you pointed out in your response is that most people can't get the good people. Just throwing random numbers out there, but I'm saying that 95% of the good people work for 5% of the population because they are always busy and working for the same group of people.

My moms house keeper has that set up... she works for my mom and all my moms friends pretty much exclusively. You know she is going to be on her best behavior in every house cuz if she pisses one person off, she'll likely lose all her clients.

I dunno... I've hired people both ways... through word of mouth and through internet / yellow pages, etc. Even the word of mouth guy was a tad sloppy. But this washing machine guy... sheesh... he had to take the washing machine cabinet off to get to the switch, so he littered the hall with rust flakes. He couldn't have asked me to borrow the vacuum cleaner for 5 seconds to clean up? Nope... it was pretty much "I'm done... wheres my check m*** f***?" ... well, he didn't say that obviously, but that was his attitude.

I thought it was just the housing boom that was bringing out the scumbags, so I stopped doing work on my house after a few bad experiences and was basically scared to death of hiring anybody from around 2004 -> 2011. I see even with the recession that times have not changed  .

I know there are some good people out there, but I certainly haven't met too many. Actually... there was a drywall guy I had that I thought was very good... Neat and always matched the texture really well. Thats 1 out of about 20 to 30 though.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

I never knew you could tip the guys. I feel cheap now. I had a new HD-DVR installed in my basement on a Saturday a few weeks ago. I was his first call of the day. I was also the only upgrade, the rest were all new installs. He was a really nice guy and everything went quickly. Unfortunately, circumstances beyond his control, the HR21-100 that was installed died 24-hours later and another guy had to come and replace it with an HR24-100. I ended up running into the first guy last week at the Chinese joint and he asked how everything was. I told him it was ok. He told me not to be modest; he had heard about the bad receiver from the other guy who had to come and replace it. Just shows to be nice to the installer. It could come around to bite you later.


----------



## brewsky (Jul 4, 2010)

ive been tipped anywhere from 5.00 to 100.00.....alot of times just being offered a cold bottle of water is better than cash to me ....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I also offer Water or a Cool Beverage such as a Coke or a Sprite but if I can make contact with the Installer and he knows now he is working for me as well as Directv and I can enhance his monetary experience with me while he is taking care of my call then it is in My Best Interest and His Best Interest if he does what I want him to do even if it is a little out of the particular job he had been sent to do.

No Harm, No Foul!!!

I use to wait tables and I just loved a Nice Appreciable Tip when I went beyond the Call and Duty!!!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

brewsky said:


> ive been tipped anywhere from 5.00 to 100.00.....alot of times just being offered a cold bottle of water is better than cash to me ....


How about a LaBatt's?


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

I have had to do some "special request" jobs to hide a dish that I was hoping for a tip. The job took much longer than if I could have put the dish in a much easier place. I got no tip and the install was actually pretty dangerous looking back on it. IF you want the dish mounted in a special way, hidden, or generally out of the ordinary, you should tip.

Upgrades. FIY the upgrade jobs pay next to NOTHING to the installer. Directv figures they will be easy. Well.... not always. Especially if the tech expects that it will be inspected later for quality he has to do a lot of extra stuff to cover his fanny. He never knows if there is going to be an inspection and a chewing out session for not doing the job properly and then get paid so little for it.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

awblackmon said:


> I have had to do some "special request" jobs to hide a dish that I was hoping for a tip. The job took much longer than if I could have put the dish in a much easier place. I got no tip and the install was actually pretty dangerous looking back on it. IF you want the dish mounted in a special way, hidden, or generally out of the ordinary, you should tip.
> 
> Upgrades. FIY the upgrade jobs pay next to NOTHING to the installer. Directv figures they will be easy. Well.... not always. Especially if the tech expects that it will be inspected later for quality he has to do a lot of extra stuff to cover his fanny. He never knows if there is going to be an inspection and a chewing out session for not doing the job properly and then get paid so little for it.


That seems pretty stupid. I had an inspector come to my house about a month after I got my DirecTV installed last year and he pretty much told me the dish wasn't going to work where the installed placed it. I told him that it's not going on the roof and it works perfectly fine where I told him to put it, it started looking around for other places to put it so I decided to use my rude voice and once again I told him, the dish is staying where it is.

Long story short, the installer knew more than the inspector, who was somewhat of a tool. I'm pretty sure he came with no call or anything and I didn't even want him there to begin with. If I have a problem, I'll call about it.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Well I talked to a D* supervisor. They are sending a tech supervisor tomorrow to
do a line of site survey.. time will tell


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

brewsky said:


> ive been tipped anywhere from 5.00 to 100.00.....alot of times just being offered a cold bottle of water is better than cash to me ....


I generally offer the tech cold bottled water or soda........I've never had it refused.


----------



## o0nephsbirth0o (Nov 5, 2011)

willis3 said:


> Well I talked to a D* supervisor. They are sending a tech supervisor tomorrow to
> do a line of site survey.. time will tell


I read your above preview of the 7min install...and that was a lazy tech. Now a question real quick...where your dish is pointing atm...is it through a hole some trees? and if your looking at that hole how big would you say it is from where your standing? (a few inches, about a foot?)


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

There are trees but they are at least 60 - 70 feet from the dish location.. the dish is about 12 ft off of the ground on a wall. There is room to go higher on this wall if needed. I just rechecked, all of my signals are good.. lowest is 87 for 2 transponders all of the rest are 92 to 100..


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Tip, you have to be kidding! Most so called Techs have minimal skills. Even those who are exceptional STILL do not deserve a tip. Here's a tip, those Tech's should thank God they have a job. 

I was a solider for 20 years from the VN era through and after Desert Storm. No ever gave us a tip nor was one was expected.

Get real!


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

o0nephsbirth0o said:


> I read your above preview of the 7min install...and that was a lazy tech. Now a question real quick...where your dish is pointing atm...is it through a hole some trees? and if your looking at that hole how big would you say it is from where your standing? (a few inches, about a foot?)


When I worked for a shop that did contract work for Directv, we often got the work order then next day or two after the original Directv tech walked away from the job for no LOS. I could find LOS nine times out of ten and would get the install in. I work with a retailer now, and did an install that the Directv tech walked away from for no LOS. I found LOS pretty fast and got the job in.


----------



## john262 (Oct 26, 2011)

It never even occurred to me that I should tip him and he did a good job too. It wasn't an intentional slight on my part. I just didn't know that people tip in situations like this.


----------



## o0nephsbirth0o (Nov 5, 2011)

1953 said:


> Tip, you have to be kidding! Most so called Techs have minimal skills. Even those who are exceptional STILL do not deserve a tip. Here's a tip, those Tech's should thank God they have a job.
> 
> I was a solider for 20 years from the VN era through and after Desert Storm. No ever gave us a tip nor was one was expected.
> 
> Get real!


first off i wanna say thank you for your service to america! it is an honor in my opinion to come in contact with anyone that has served for our continued freedom in this country!

but seriously you seem a bit slighted by something...and yes i do thank God i have a job still because directv is doing well and i take pride in working to keep my family where it is. no we are not expecting a tip when we come to the door no matter what we do because we get paid decent money for what we do (idiot tech or not). on top of that, we are actually told that its policy not to accept tips...so we go to each job with that in mind...but tips are for over and above what the customer thinks the job entailed...

if your service was translated into another business where i interacted with you then yes i would tip you...

but to have such a negative attitude just because...bad form sir


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

SledgeHammer said:


> I dunno... I've hired people both ways... through word of mouth and through internet / yellow pages, etc. Even the word of mouth guy was a tad sloppy.
> 
> I know there are some good people out there, but I certainly haven't met too many.


Yeah, it's really hit or miss. I recently hired some painters through word of mouth and they were awful....sloppy, shoddy work (and by no means cheap) but I didn't want to make an issue of it because one of the painters is a personal friend of one of my co-workers who recommended them.

The plumber I've been using for the last 5 or 6 years is excellent....very competent, dependable and reasonable in his prices....found him through the yellow pages.

My last dish upgrade (which is the only thing I allow DirecTV to step into my house for, all other cabling and installing I do myself) started out shaky....the installer almost immediately started complaining that his back hurt (before lifting a finger!) so I told him to forget about doing the job. Suddenly, he changed his tune, said he was fine and proceeded as planned. He installed the dish on my roof, sweat pouring off him the whole time as it was a very hot and humid summer day. I was very satisfied with his work and therefore tipped him $30 which he seemed to be very happy with.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

o0nephsbirth0o said:


> first off i wanna say thank you for your service to america! it is an honor in my opinion to come in contact with anyone that has served for our continued freedom in this country!
> 
> but seriously you seem a bit slighted by something...and yes i do thank God i have a job still because directv is doing well and i take pride in working to keep my family where it is. no we are not expecting a tip when we come to the door no matter what we do because we get paid decent money for what we do (idiot tech or not). on top of that, we are actually told that its policy not to accept tips...so we go to each job with that in mind...but tips are for over and above what the customer thinks the job entailed...
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. I understand why you would use the phrase 'bad form'. Do not take what I wrote as a general condemnation of tipping. Many workers depend on tips to supplement their meger pay. My negativity is toward those 1). Who have occupations where tipping is not customary. 2). provide inept or obvious inferior service due to purposeful attitude/actions.

Many time I and or my wife have generously tipped our lowly paid yard workers or restaurant servers when the food was terrible yet the server was not at fault. The worst situation is when one is in a country where tips are a mandatory part of the meal (not talking about groups). Such default tips do not inspire a worker to excel.

During my world military, corporate and vacation travels proper tipping is good form and is standard practice. In closing, in certain situations I have asked tradesmen to do extra tasks above and beyond the scope of work. In such instances I always provide the worker with an above average gratuity.

Again, thank you for your kind words and for giving be pause to better express myself.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok.. getting mad now... I was told on Sunday by a Directv supervisor and later by the field office that I would have a answer about the line of site no later then Tuesday.
I was told that I didn't need to be here for it. IU gave them my cell, my work number and my home number.

It's now weds and still no word.. 
I called and was told by a CSR that the field office hadn't been here yet and that they had tried to call me but were unable to get a hold of me...
On hold now waiting for a supervisor...


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Still on hold... been holding for 17 minutes...ugh


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Finally said screw it and hung up.. 28 minutes waiting for supervisor..


----------



## o0nephsbirth0o (Nov 5, 2011)

1953 said:


> Thank you for your response. I understand why you would use the phrase 'bad form'. Do not take what I wrote as a general condemnation of tipping. Many workers depend on tips to supplement their meger pay. My negativity is toward those 1). Who have occupations where tipping is not customary. 2). provide inept or obvious inferior service due to purposeful attitude/actions.
> 
> Many time I and or my wife have generously tipped our lowly paid yard workers or restaurant servers when the food was terrible yet the server was not at fault. The worst situation is when one is in a country where tips are a mandatory part of the meal (not talking about groups). Such default tips do not inspire a worker to excel.
> 
> ...


no worries sir, your a man among men in my opinion and i agree...its all good


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> It wasn't Home Depot, it was kind of a boutique flooring place almost. Not really, but Univeral Carpet which is a "higher end" chain.
> 
> One major issue which you pointed out in your response is that most people can't get the good people. Just throwing random numbers out there, but I'm saying that 95% of the good people work for 5% of the population because they are always busy and working for the same group of people.
> 
> ...


From the location you have listed in your profile, it is no wonder you don't get good service!


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Vin said:


> the installer almost immediately started complaining that his back hurt (before lifting a finger!) so I told him to forget about doing the job. Suddenly, he changed his tune, said he was fine and proceeded as planned. He installed the dish on my roof, sweat pouring off him the whole time as it was a very hot and humid summer day. I was very satisfied with his work and therefore tipped him $30 which he seemed to be very happy with.


I wouldn't have tipped him one red cent after pulling that stunt.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

willis3 said:


> Ok.. getting mad now... I was told on Sunday by a Directv supervisor and later by the field office that I would have a answer about the line of site no later then Tuesday.
> I was told that I didn't need to be here for it. IU gave them my cell, my work number and my home number.
> 
> It's now weds and still no word..
> ...


I have had some past issues with DirecTV where they would get their "supervisors" to do something and rarely if ever did I get any sort of satisfactory action....most of the time they simply sent a new tech out that had no clue about why he was coming....and other times they would say they NEED ME when they originally told me on the phone that i did not have to be there.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

If I'm asking the installer to go above and beyond, I'll tip. After having had to clean up after tipping a guy that I thought had done a good job, then nearly tipping another guy that left the SD dish laying on my roof after Slimline install, I'm done tipping TV installers. 

If I were asking the guy to get on my roof or in my attic on a 90 degree day, ok. Other than that, I already paid for my install.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> If I'm asking the installer to go above and beyond, I'll tip. After having had to clean up after tipping a guy that I thought had done a good job, then nearly tipping another guy that left the SD dish laying on my roof after Slimline install, I'm done tipping TV installers.
> 
> If I were asking the guy to get on my roof or in my attic on a 90 degree day, ok. Other than that, I already paid for my install.


Ah ha... you finally got it! 

I *HATE HATE HATE* having to clean up after trades people I hire. I didn't hire you to leave a trail of destruction around your little bubble of work .

I hope you got the guy to remove the dish from your roof . I also hope you waited until he packed up his ladder before noticing it haha... I had an installer leave a $500 signal meter on my roof once .


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

SledgeHammer said:


> I wouldn't have tipped him one red cent after pulling that stunt.


Considering the job turned out as well as it did I decided to give him the benefit of the doubt....but I see your point.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"SledgeHammer" said:


> I hope you got the guy to remove the dish from your roof . I also hope you waited until he packed up his ladder before noticing it haha... I had an installer leave a $500 signal meter on my roof once .


He was packed up and he knew it was up there because he tried to stand in my driveway so i would have my back to it. I looked anyway.

His idea was to let it blow down off of the roof. I shoved his tip back in my pocket, ordered him off of my property, removed it myself and called D*.

D* threw me a little bone for the trouble but I told her that I didn't want anything, I just wanted my complaint heard. I got a few phone calls and an unexplained monthly credit for a year.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Our society as a whole thinks that they should be tipped for everything they do. This is their job and they don't get paid bad for it. The only people that should be tipped are people who get paid minimally ($3 an hour) and rely on tips to make a living. Installers are knowledgeable people who get paid well for their installations. Sure, it's not as much as they would hope for or they feel they deserve but it's still there job.

To tip someone because they "did a good job" is ridiculous. They should do a good job, regardless of the situation. It's called taking pride in the work that you do. It seems most people now feel like if they "do their job" they should get tipped for it.


----------



## scsa1000 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah your hate is showing tc don't listen to this person debel is trying to turn everyone against direct for no reason too. Tip them a five I say of you feel try were nice and did a great job.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

scsa1000 said:


> Yeah your hate is showing tc don't listen to this person debel is trying to turn everyone against direct for no reason too. Tip them a five I say of you feel try were nice and did a great job.


I'm not just talking about DTV installers, I'm talking about many positions in general. It seems anyone who does a good job holds their hand out waiting for a tip and a pat on the back. Last I checked, it was your job to install DirecTV in my home and you did a good job doing it. Congratulations on doing your job!


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

john262 said:


> It never even occurred to me that I should tip him and he did a good job too. It wasn't an intentional slight on my part. I just didn't know that people tip in situations like this.


Most people don't. He did his job, don't listen to some on here. The installer came and did what he was supposed to, he installed your service. He did a good job doing it. If anything, let DirecTV know you were pleased with the installer or call his supervisor if you can get the information. That would probably go much further than a $5 bill.


----------



## Sam_I_Am (Jul 21, 2011)

willis3 said:


> Mostly because my roof is 3 years old and I spent alot of money on it..
> IF he had tried at all to locate the dish somewhere other then the roof I may have considered it..


I got an under eave mount for free because the installer didn't want to be responsible for leaks and I have a warranty on the roof.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

debell said:


> Most people don't. He did his job, don't listen to some on here. The installer came and did what he was supposed to, he installed your service. He did a good job doing it. If anything, let DirecTV know you were pleased with the installer or call his supervisor if you can get the information. That would probably go much further than a $5 bill.


Most? Where did you come up with that statistic? If you are speaking from experience (receiving end), maybe that should tell you something. 

Sure you don't have to tip, but if he does a really good job, why not? When the installer came to replace my AT9 the other day, it was as simple as could be. I have a pole mount and already had a SWiM-8. So all he had to do was pop it on, and connect one cable and was done. But he showed up on time and was extremely professional (despite being somewhat soaked from the rain we just had, and his previous job). I gave him $20.



debell said:


> Our society as a whole thinks that they should be tipped for everything they do.


My installer did not expect a tip. I gave him one because I wanted to (and I'm not a cheapskate like some apparently are).

That said, I don't always tip. The guys who put up my 50 foot mast for my WISP antenna did a crappy job. I knew I was going to have to do a lot of work to 'make it right'. So they didn't get squat. I did let them borrow my can of Off though (the mosquitoes were really bad that day).


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Tipping installer, how much? About 45 degrees off vertical, I say, tongue in cheek of course.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> The last time I called them in was for a simple dish re-alignment.
> 
> Sure, except I was pulling in 90 - 95+ on all transponders before he ever touched the system, so obviously my 10 yr old wiring and equipment was just fine  . .


Why would you even call for a "re-alignment" if you had 90-95 on all transponders? I seriously doubt the tech wanted to do all of that stuff if it wasnt needed.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Why would you even call for a "re-alignment" if you had 90-95 on all transponders? I seriously doubt the tech wanted to do all of that stuff if it wasnt needed.


I was getting that too, but the DVRs would not pass the system test. And I was getting rain fade that I never had an issue with before. The dish was replaced. Maybe this is nothing new since I've always done my own installs, but he keyed something into his phone (I think it was a phone) and a test signal came over the DVR. When it completed it gave a 'pass code' which he then had to key into the phone. He said they now have to do this test to 'prove' the install was done right. He said too many installers were leaving with only 70s on the signal.



dualsub2006 said:


> He was packed up and he knew it was up there because he tried to stand in my driveway so i would have my back to it. I looked anyway.
> 
> His idea was to let it blow down off of the roof. I shoved his tip back in my pocket, ordered him off of my property, removed it myself and called D*.


The same afternoon after the installer was done, I got a survey call from directv. One of the questions they asked was if he cleaned up everything.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

poppo said:


> I was getting that too, but the DVRs would not pass the system test. And I was getting rain fade that I never had an issue with before. The dish was replaced. Maybe this is nothing new since I've always done my own installs, but he keyed something into his phone (I think it was a phone) and a test signal came over the DVR. When it completed it gave a 'pass code' which he then had to key into the phone. He said they now have to do this test to 'prove' the install was done right. He said too many installers were leaving with only 70s on the signal.
> 
> The same afternoon after the installer was done, I got a survey call from directv. One of the questions they asked was if he cleaned up everything.


Its called IV retest. (Install Verification). On any HD job the work order will have a box marked iv retest on the work order. The installer hits IV retest on his handheld or iphone and it pops up on tv screen. It then runs a test on your signal. If its not a certain level it will fail and he has to fix it. If it passes it gives a 4 digit code that he needs to enter into handheld before he can close job, you have to close job to get paid. Its basically Directvs way of making sure your dish is peaked out while the tech is still there .


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Is that where the waiver comes in if bad weather starts?


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Is that where the waiver comes in if bad weather starts?


yes. if the weathers real bad they will either shut IV off in your area or you have to call in and talk to ISS . They verify your signal levels and check the weather in your area and can get you past it .. All of it is really for the customers benefit.


----------



## Czarcat (Nov 22, 2010)

I only tip for service that I consider above and beyond. I had new service installed this past weekend. I needed some custom work that included running lines in the attic and down the inside of walls. 

Had the tech charged me for the work, there would have been no tip. But, he was very pleasant and did everything I asked the way I asked it be done. 

He got a $30 tip.


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

Unfortunately I've never had service from a DirecTV technician that I thought warranted a tip. The guy who plugged the antenna-in on my DirecTivo into the coax jack on the back of my TV comes to mind now, as does the guy who arrived four hours late and then offered to do an under-the-table install for "half price" (it was supposed to be and ended up being no charge). The things we let slide for Sunday Ticket...


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

A quick update.. I finally got my second line of sight on 11/12. After 2 times tech never showed. The guy on 11/12 was great.. he told me where to install a pole etc..

I called and got 12/18 as an install date...
So Thursday night I get a phone call from the new supervisor for this area. He said we had read a report with all of my problems and complaints. He apologized and told me to pick a date and I would have my upgrade. He even offered the next day (Fri)
I said how about Sunday (today). He said np 8-12 Sun.

About 10 minutes after getting off the phone with him I got an automated call telling me of today's appointment.
It's 8:40 now and still no call or no one has showed.. starting to think this may be my 3rd no show....wish me luck!


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok he arrived at 9.. friendly helpful and done in less then 2 hours..
he wasn't keen on the conduit I had ran but I helped him pull it without any problem


----------



## jjeeffff (Jul 23, 2008)

Moved to a new house over the weekend and had my system reinstalled Monday. The installer was awesome, ran all new lines for all 4 rooms, including 2 lines on a second story. When we discussed where to put the dish, I mentioned I would rather not put it on the roof, he gave me a pole mount right by the side of the house for no charge. The weather was terrible (cold and rainy). When he finished with the outside work, I mentioned I was having trouble with my bedroom dvr, (a 3.5 year old hr22) he said hold on went out to the truck and returned with a brand new hr24! When he finished he gave me his personal cell number and told me if I ever have a problem to call him directly. Great guy and I gave him a $20 tip which he seemed thrilled to receive.


----------



## DrDon (Aug 6, 2005)

Had an installer come out in the dead of winter and put a new dish way up on the peak of my roof. I'd always done my own up until this. Horrible weather, but he did a fantastic job. I tipped him $100. He thanked me, then went to the truck and came back with extra remotes and a Zinwell 6X8 MS. Said, "here, enjoy."


----------



## NewView (Jan 15, 2007)

The last installer I had here I fed him a ham & cheese sandwich on rye with chips and a soda. He seemed to be happy with that.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

After thinking about how corporation and contractors treat their employees these days (like crap). For the first time I tipped the installer yesterday. Did he arrive between 8 and 12? No. But he did call during that time twice and kept me updated. It also was one of those rare days of rain here in Southern California. This guy wasn't done until after 3 pm and he still had another install to go. I now have all 4 dvr's on the whole home system and attached to the internet. He mostly used the cable tv wiring already in place so the job wasn't too complicated. I don't normally tip, but seeing how he appreciated the $50 made me feel good. It is better to give, than receive.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Rob said:


> After thinking about how corporation and contractors treat their employees these days (like crap). For the first time I tipped the installer yesterday. Did he arrive between 8 and 12? No. But he did call during that time twice and kept me updated. It also was one of those rare days of rain here in Southern California. This guy wasn't done until after 3 pm and he still had another install to go. I now have all 4 dvr's on the whole home system and attached to the internet. He mostly used the cable tv wiring already in place so the job wasn't too complicated. I don't normally tip, but seeing how he appreciated the $50 made me feel good. It is better to give, than receive.


Tis the season.


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

As a suggestion, IF you have a tech doing an install on Christmas Eve, or Christmas YES you should tip him. The tech isn't home with his family where he should be for the holiday, so make it worth it. YOU could have said no to the install on those dates but you accepted it, so please consider the day. It was not the tech that offered the day, it was Directv due to policy of offering 365 and you accepting.

On that note, I really think we need to go back to not having expectations of 365 day service unless it is an emergency which installing TV isn't.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I agree. Coming out for an install on a holiday is probably something most installers don't want to do. A tip is very courteous.

Kevin


----------



## Simmerman (Apr 10, 2008)

Who in thier right mind schedules an install on Christmas day? Cmon people! Ok. now that have calmed down..... Ive gotten tips from grapefruits- potatoes- wine- beer- $10 ( all in quarters.... hey i needed to wash my van) all the way up to $400! I did a job for an awesome lawyer close to christmas and was there for 5 hours.

I NEVER expect a tip so it is always appreciated. I usually get nothing when I feel I went above and beyond and then I will get the $50 tip from a guy who clearly isnt rich but works hard for his money. 

Just remember folks.. please treat the tech with respect. He is the professional there (hopefully). You will get much more from the tech if you do. When I get a diffficult customer, I do what I have to do and will be professional as always but he can forget about me hooking up his router or something special like that.


----------



## tangsoo (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a directv tech and Its against the rules to take a tip officially. FYI I almost never expect a tip for doing my job but I'm still offered tips every so often and do I take them???? Well it's against the rules but I'll let you guess.

Few weeks ago I had to do a dish relocate in a pretty tall Seattle apartment building, dish was on a rail mount but because of construction the customer was going to lose their line of site on balcony, the dish needed to be moved elsewhere.

Also Because of construction I couldn't park near to the building and I had to pay the meter to park too. I had to carry a non penetration mount (think big metal sled) to building, go up elevator to highest point. Then use roof access ladder the rest of the way up. This required a total of 5 or 6 trips because I also needed cinder blocks to keep the non-pen mount from moving. It took a very long time.

This was all done in the dark with heavy rain at about 40 degrees with high wind because I was on top of a tall building. The job was a simple dish relocate and doesn't pay very much because ussually that type of job is semi quick.

I was the fourth directv tech to go to that job. Every other one had an excuse for why it couldn't be done. I knew it was a bunch of crap and as a personal rule if a job can be done I never ever reschedule. I did the job and as a result somebody else picked up my next appointment which would have been much easier and payed more. 

The customer was THRILLED with the work I did and said they were going to call directv to give me kudos. If someone wants to call in to say I did a good job that's fine but I really dont care that much because I know I always do a good job and it kudos don't pay any bills. Normally I don't expect tips either, but i got a little pissed at having no tip this time. It was a corner apartment with a pricey view. I did work nobody else wanted to do and I had to pay to park my vehicle to service the customer. To me this would have been a no brainier even for most of you non-tippers. Bottom line is if someone goes out of way to do excellent work, work nobody else wants to do, or something out of the ordinary to make you happy that isnt standard then you should consider offering a tip.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

awblackmon said:


> As a suggestion, IF you have a tech doing an install on Christmas Eve, or Christmas YES you should tip him. The tech isn't home with his family where he should be for the holiday, so make it worth it. YOU could have said no to the install on those dates but you accepted it, so please consider the day. It was not the tech that offered the day, it was Directv due to policy of offering 365 and you accepting.
> .


Christmas day is not a required day from DTV unless you are a service tech install and upgrade work is optional, always has been.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

The tip I gave my installer was digging the almost 100' ditch that was required to get the dish on the other side of some trees. He didn't ask me to do it but he would have been there probably another 2 or 3 hours if I had not helped.


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

west99999 said:


> Christmas day is not a required day from DTV unless you are a service tech install and upgrade work is optional, always has been.


Excellent. I was working for a Dish RSP that it isn't a day off. I wasn't sure about Directv so I kind of lumped them in. l still think Christmas Eve is kind of a gray area day of having to work. I know the RSP had me out on Easter Sunday, and I was not happy. Especially when I was informed I had to hurry so they could go to church. I wasn't at church with MY family. Why should I care about YOURS I was thinking.


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

rta53 said:


> The tip I gave my installer was digging the almost 100' ditch that was required to get the dish on the other side of some trees. He didn't ask me to do it but he would have been there probably another 2 or 3 hours if I had not helped.


I love it when my customers dig the trench. He was very happy with you for getting him home earlier. From me, Thanks, you did the right thing for him.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

awblackmon said:


> Excellent. I was working for a Dish RSP that it isn't a day off. I wasn't sure about Directv so I kind of lumped them in. l still think Christmas Eve is kind of a gray area day of having to work. I know the RSP had me out on Easter Sunday, and I was not happy. Especially when I was informed I had to hurry so they could go to church. I wasn't at church with MY family. Why should I care about YOURS I was thinking.


Personally I would cancel any service call scheduled for a Sunday or a holiday, unless it's a utility restoring my water, electric, or gas service after a fire, earthquake, or windstorm. TV is not THAT important to me.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> Personally I would cancel any service call scheduled for a Sunday or a holiday, unless it's a utility restoring my water, electric, or gas service after a fire, earthquake, or windstorm. TV is not THAT important to me.


To some people the holidays aren't that important either.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

True, or a different holiday has more meaning to spend time with family.


----------



## bytor (Nov 25, 2007)

well I have been a electrician for 15 years. the first 5 as a residential alarm installer. I have been in multi million dollar houses in the bay area and built several complexed systems. never got a tip from the rich guy.

The few tips I had got was from regular working folks. I always left the place cleaner than when I arrived.

Next week I will be getting a HD upgrade. I already ran the cable and terminated the ends using compression connectors. I have a ham radio tower that my existing dish is mounted to using uni-strut. Just have to assemble new dish and mount back on the uni-strut.

I suspect the hardest part of the upgrade will be the dish pointing. Still if the person does a good job and works with me I have no problem giving a tip.

Believe it or not there are still a few folks that have pride in there work and that person deserves a little something for the effort. But i have seen some real nightmares in my time.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

bytor said:


> I have a ham radio tower that my existing dish is mounted to using uni-strut. Just have to assemble new dish and mount back on the uni-strut.


Just so you know, if you didnt already, the mounting pole size is larger for the HD dish. You may need an adapter.


----------



## bytor (Nov 25, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Just so you know, if you didnt already, the mounting pole size is larger for the HD dish. You may need an adapter.


on my existing dish i have it bolted to the uni-strut, then the uni-strut is attached to the tower using strut clamps. So i figure when i remove my old dish i will have to move one of the strut pieces up a little to match the larger bolt pattern of the new dish. Thank you for the heads up...


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's a _tip_. Tip the installer before he does any work. I had a guy do this to me and I promise I bent over backwards to ensure everything was exactly how he wanted it.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Manctech said:


> Here's a _tip_. Tip the installer before he does any work. I had a guy do this to me and I promise I bent over backwards to ensure everything was exactly how he wanted it.


Tipping before you know what the quality of work will be?

I'll take a pass on that idea.

Now promising a tip before work starts, that I'm OK with as an incentive.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, if you give a tip at the beginning, if he doesn't do a great job, is he going to give it back?

I've never heard of giving a tip before services are rendered before. But, suggesting the potential of a tip can be seen as threatening if not worded correctly. But then probably so few people tip that they assume they will not get one.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

tangsoo said:


> I'm a directv tech and Its against the rules to take a tip officially. FYI I almost never expect a tip for doing my job but I'm still offered tips every so often and do I take them???? Well it's against the rules but I'll let you guess.
> 
> Few weeks ago I had to do a dish relocate in a pretty tall Seattle apartment building, dish was on a rail mount but because of construction the customer was going to lose their line of site on balcony, the dish needed to be moved elsewhere.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said, but I will say that until being a member on this board it never occurred to me to tip an installer. In the customer's mind they called Directv because they wanted A, B, and C done and Directv gave them a time it will be done. When the installer shows up and does A, B, and C, the customer feels that the installer did what was on the order. Customers usually have no clue that they may be asking for something above the norm. That is the disconnect between Directv and the installers. Directv never tells a customer "if it is this, it is a standard install but if it is that you are asking for something out of the norm". Then the installer shows up and sees the job and goes "WTF?". The customer (because people have no common sense a lot of the time) never realizes that climbing a 40ft ladder in 60mph wind isnt just part of the job. They dont know in a lot of cases that you went the extra mile for them.

There's really no right or wrong answer I guess, but at least it explains why a simple job gets a tip and going the extra mile barely gets a thank you.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm sure part of it is that people don't know what the installer has to pay for, or reimbursed for.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

"dpeters11" said:


> I'm sure part of it is that people don't know what the installer has to pay for, or reimbursed for.


So does this mean that installers are contractors or do they work for DTV?


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

rta53 said:


> So does this mean that installers are contractors or do they work for DTV?


I could be wrong, but I believe the answer to that question is "both". Some are independent and some work for directv.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Simmerman said:


> I NEVER expect a tip so it is always appreciated. I usually get nothing when I feel I went above and beyond and then I will get the $50 tip from a guy who clearly isnt rich but works hard for his money.
> 
> Just remember folks.. please treat the tech with respect. He is the professional there (hopefully). You will get much more from the tech if you do. When I get a diffficult customer, I do what I have to do and will be professional as always but he can forget about me hooking up his router or something special like that.


I have noticed many times that the people with plenty of money are miserly.
Those that work hard for their money are more generous.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

"TBoneit" said:


> I have noticed many times that the people with plenty of money are miserly.
> Those that work hard for their money are more generous.


Well in some cases it's not that that the wealthy are miserly, it's probably because they have been miserly that they became wealthy.


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

As an installer it has been my observation that it has been the wealthy that has made the largest job stretching requests from me but usually don't tip me. It feels like It is kind of an entitlement thing. Those that made less money have been those that were the tippers. If I install a customer who is a waiter, they have always tipped. Now I don't really care about the tipping or not as to changing wether I do job properly or not. I am going to do the job right either way. 

My complaint is when someone, no matter the income level make a request and then consider that is part of your normal job. Well, not always. Please consider tipping IF you make a specific request. Example, I want the dish here not there. I want the cable ran a certain way. The request may be more difficult than if you just left the installer to his own decisions as to how things got done. I will explain how I am going to do it, and get approval. Then the request may come and it just added time to the job. I try to get the job done as fast as I can, but do it right. If a request adds time to the job, I get home later and may be late to the installs after this one.


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

I was talking to my wife about this thread. She says she has never considered tipping a serviceman when he came to do the job. Yet she does admit that she has never told one how to do a job or made a special request. She just figured he would get it done how he needed to. She did understand that if a special request is made of the satellite installer, compensation could be considered. Of course she knows about the days I get home late due to some of the requests made during my day that get me home after way after dark.


----------



## NurseDiesel (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I feel dopey, I had no idea that tips even happened in the cable/sat install world. Here in our area it was a 3rd party installer, they were fantastic and really knew what they were doing. Wish I'd know about the tip thing they would have earned it.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

LOL

I tipped my installer a few weeks ago as he did a great job and left me loads of extras (remotes, etc.)

I had my SWM16 upgrade today and had requested the same guy. Called him yesterday and prepped him.

Turned up this morning, did another great job and as it is Christmas I handed him some beer. 

He said he could not accept it. He cannot have it in the truck as if he was found with it then it is instant dismissal. 

So we will come to another arrangement and get the beer to his house.


----------



## Bill C (Aug 23, 2006)

Just a quick comment on techs working on Christmas, Easter etc... not everyone in America that orders DIRECTV/Dish/Cable celebrate these holidays, and to them it is 
just another day, after all we don't celebrate their holidays. I try to remind our techs 
of this every year about this time, to try and keep their minds straight.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

rta53 said:


> Well in some cases it's not that that the wealthy are miserly, it's probably because they have been miserly that they became wealthy.


Possibility.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

Bill C said:


> Just a quick comment on techs working on Christmas, Easter etc... not everyone in America that orders DIRECTV/Dish/Cable celebrate these holidays, and to them it is
> just another day, after all we don't celebrate their holidays. I try to remind our techs
> of this every year about this time, to try and keep their minds straight.


So, are they expected to work those days? Or just to understand?


----------



## Simmerman (Apr 10, 2008)

If I was in another country and they were observing some signifigant holiday, I would be respectful and not demand service on that day despite the fact that I dont observe that holiday. I would say my mind is straight on that. Opinions guys?


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

Simmerman said:


> If I was in another country and they were observing some signifigant holiday, I would be respectful and not demand service on that day despite the fact that I dont observe that holiday. I would say my mind is straight on that. Opinions guys?


Even in this country if I was shopping at a jewish or other cultural run business and they were putting a sign of the door they would be closed for some holiday they have that I don't, I am cool with that. I will just have to make plans to shop early there or wait til after the holiday.

These holidays are a part of life, and we need to acknowledge them and let people live lives that include the holiday. I like mine, I think they should have theirs.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Repair service is 365 days a year. New installs are another thing.

I think it is Jewish, not jewish. Just sayin'.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

mitchflorida said:


> Repair service is 365 days a year. New installs are another thing.
> 
> I think it is Jewish, not jewish. Just sayin'.


There are many jobs where people have to work on holidays, such as hospitals and such, that's just part of life. Believe it or not, banks usually have people working in operations on holidays, mainly those running computers and check processors. Been there done that.

As far as repair service type jobs, there are those that are on call on holidays. Sometimes it's on a volunteer basis, or rotating holidays. I'm sure that those on call get extra compensation on those days.

Tip these guys? They are already getting holiday pay plus pay for working that day. That usully means double time and a half for working a holiday if they went over forty hours.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

I gave my installer a tip DONT BET ON THE RAMS.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

n3vino said:


> Tip these guys? They are already getting holiday pay plus pay for working that day. That usully means double time and a half for working a holiday if they went over forty hours.


Every job and employer has it's own rules. Many do not get any kind of added compensation for working overtime or holidays. Because you were fortunate enough to have does not mean everyone does (and of course, the opposite is also true). As a general rule, satellite installers are paid by the box, not by the hour. Travel time and difficulty of the job all work against them.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

n3vino said:


> There are many jobs where people have to work on holidays, such as hospitals and such, that's just part of life. Believe it or not, banks usually have people working in operations on holidays, mainly those running computers and check processors. Been there done that.
> 
> As far as repair service type jobs, there are those that are on call on holidays. Sometimes it's on a volunteer basis, or rotating holidays. I'm sure that those on call get extra compensation on those days.
> 
> Tip these guys? They are already getting holiday pay plus pay for working that day. That usully means double time and a half for working a holiday if they went over forty hours.


Holiday pay? :lol::lol::lol: Nope, not in the installer world. Volunteer or ratating holidays? Wrong again. Motto is, "The job must go in".


----------



## robertk328 (Dec 9, 2011)

I didn't know it was a tippable service. Guess it is! Whoops....


----------



## Simmerman (Apr 10, 2008)

Long story short, I had a flat tire on Christmas day... no lug wrench in van.....great. The nice man came out and fixed us up. He had a great attitude despite being on call christmas day so I tipped him $20. I would have given him more but that was all the cash I had on me.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

robertk328 said:


> I didn't know it was a tippable service. Guess it is! Whoops....


Unless you are on these boards, I doubt that anybody knows about tipping the installer. I did tip the installer that did my installation on Sunday which was originally schedule for Saturday. That was because there was a problem on their end not mine. The installer did tell me that Sunday was a regular work day for him. He got time off during the week.


----------



## satman40 (Feb 2, 2004)

Tip are nice for the installer, but the owner should not take them..we did get a lot of beer and held them till after work....many years ago..


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a re-install scheduled for today. He's going to be bringing a new HD DVR and new HD receiver to replace SD versions of the same. He's got to get my dish ready for Whole Home and reroute the coax that the cable company rerouted from before. Shouldn't be too big of a job but he will have to go into my crawl space. It's fairly warm today so that's good. I'll just wait and see how much effort he has to do. 

I've tipped before. When we moved the guy spent hours in the hot sun getting my dish properly place and aligned (lots of trees) and I tipped him. Other times I've had them out I didn't. I'm usually not too demanding and figure they're doing what they're supposed to do but if someone goes "that extra mile" I'll compensate them properly.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Wait and see what happens. He may charge you extra for going into the crawl space or if your job requires fishing through the walls or any additional non standard thing he may have to do.


----------

